# Breeding Females for Sale!



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I got my hands on a few females from halfmoon lines that I'm willing to offer to people here. I don't plan to breed them but I know there are people here looking for halfmoon females. They are all breeding age and I've had them for a week now, all happy and healthy. They aren't thai quality but they would save you the import fee. I'll upload pics when I get home. I think they could develop better finnage if you allowed them to flare and stretch out. 
Priority shipping $12 + $2 for each additional fish (willing to negotiate combined shipping)
Express $30 +$2 per additional

Blue SD/HM $8
Red Marble DT/SD $6
Yellow SD (from a mustard gas line) $7
Black/Blue Orchid SD $9

Blue "Cambodian" SD IMPORTED $10


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Are you in MO or MA? If you are in MA, I could drive out for the yellow girl...


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yep, I'm in MA! Where are you?


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

South Shore... watching the storms coming in, lol. I'll PM you with details.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

I really want one! do you have a picture of the red marble? I probably can't buy one until I can get a new tank though...

Good Luck! They are quite pretty!

: )


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I would reallly like a picture of the black/ blue orchid, i like the one in the pic you have up too


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i want a pic of the blue female. need one for my male turquoise hm.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I like the blue cambodian  How old?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm working on pics as we speak... they are so freakin active I can't get good shots of them so please bare with me lol 

The Blue cambodian is around 6 months. I will warn you, she is large, but she is well tempered. All of these females are being housed together in my sorority so they get along well with other girls. Some of the smaller ones still get stress occasionally and sadly I am taking pictures of them during a thunderstorm so some of them have occasional stress lines.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

its thundering bad down here in jersey too and my fish are freaking out. my male Pit actually jumped out of his tank when thunder went and he leaped into my hands. it was scary, frightening, and sweet at the same time.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm rather interested in the Black/Blue Orchid. I'd love to see pics and perhaps even take her off your hands.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Okay guys here we go, like I said, these guys aren't show quality, but they are from HM lines so they would be good for beginners.
Black Orchid $9

























Yellow/Blue Gas line (supposedly) $7

























Red Marble/purple multicolor-depends on the light $6

















Blue SD $8 (she's a bit stressed b/c thunder, her colors are usually deeper)

















Ones I might be willing to part with, name your price-
Green

















Blue Multi SD


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Now I really want the marble!

But I need a tank... : (

How much would you charge to ship it to ID?

I may talk my mom into letting me buy one.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

how much for the blue multi sd


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

How about $8?

New prices for the others:
Black Orchid $8
Yellow $6
Multi $5
Other Blue $7


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

and shipping?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

For priority $12, so $20 total. But if you buy more than 1 betta I can make a deal.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so if i buy her and the yellow/blue gas female how much would it be?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

How does $23 sound? Saves $3.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i will talk it over with my dad and get back to you on saturday. hold those guys fro me though.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Can do, there is one other person interested in the yellow one so let me know


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Since some would make better pets than breeders, I am offering 2 for $23 INCLUDING priority shipping for all the girls except the imported one. If you are interested in that one, we can negotiate a price. 

The yellow one and the last green/blue one are on hold.


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

Hi, i have 19 bucks in paypal if you have any fish for that price (with shipping ) i might buy


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

FYI: The black orchid and yellow betta are 'off the market'...


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yep, the yellow and black ones have left my hands already! 

plad556-the red multi is the only one I know is left. The blue, green, blue multi are on hold right now. I can do one fish for $17 including priority shipping.


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

ok thanks. Let me get back to you in a couple days. Thanks


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Do you have any left? I live in VA, so I might think about it.... but my mom might say no lol


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

At the moment, only the red multi and the blue/white imported female are available. The blue, green and blue multi are on hold for someone but if that falls through they will be available again


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

What kind of tail is the Red multi ?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

She's in the DT-SD range for caudal spread. She's too active for me to get a good pic but she is out of a halfmoon line.


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

HOw much would the Blue/white betta be with shipping


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

She would be $22 with shipping.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

OK off topic but WOW darkmoon, the guy in your avatar pic is SO Awesome!!!!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

haha thank you smellsfishie! That's Papa Senshi <3


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok, the red multi DT, blue SD, blue multi SD, and green DT/SD are available again. 
The blue and white imported female is also available. I am considering selling my imported black lace HM male. I need to condense my tanks a bit.








1 female: $15 including shipping
2 females: $19 including shipping
3 females: $23
All 4 females: $26

Imported female: still $10 not inc. shipping
Imported male: $15 not inc. shipping


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

have you ever bred the male. i have a black lace female and i just bought a male from indonesia for her but he is clueless.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have tried to breed him, but he was in the tank I keep having problems with so after a few hours both him and the female became lethargic and I had to remove them. He did do everything though. He built the nest, responded to the female right and etc... I just had to remove them because there is something wrong with the tank. If I tried again, I do believe he would breed since he made all the first steps. He does have a beautiful caudal too, I just can't manage to get a good pic of him.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

well i cant buy him because i dont have the money now but he is beautiful and would be perfect for my very flirty female. maybe i can send you my female once you get your tanks sorted out. i would love for you to use my female. then you can send me some fry and we could start a line and see where we end up in future generations. you could breed for perfect from and i would breed for color and then we could cross and have the perfect betta!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

lol that sounds like a plan! Two lines of beautiful bettas :3


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

would you be serious in doing it. i have never shipped a betta though so how do you do it?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I wouldn't be able to do it right now since I have a_few_ too many bettas, but maybe in the future.

Shipping isn't that difficult. You get a box, the post office small priority boxes work perfectly, and a sheet of styrofoam from Lowes/Home Depot. Cut the styrofoam to fit the box. You will also need plastic fish bags. You can get them from your lfs but I bought mine online since I like the small bags that Thai breeders use. Just put the fish in the bag in the box and stuff some bubble wrap or newspaper in there and tape it up. Only ship using USPS since they are the only ones with temperature controlled buildings/transport. The only other thing you might need is a heat pack or a cold pack depending on the time of year.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

you make it sound easy and just pm me if you ever want any of my fish to breed.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok so who is left now? I could actually buy one or two today if the ones I like are left.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Red Marble/purple multicolor-depends on the light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are the ones that are still available. Also, the black HM male import and the blue and white SD female import are available.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I want the blue and white female.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

The blue and white import would be $10 + $12 for priority shipping. If you want another female, just add $4.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

What about the Blue SD? Is she still there? Can you hold for 3 months? lol I can't get a fish till then XD


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

So far she was the only one I was really interested in, you dont have the black lace female right? Im not sure how this transaction works lol never paid for a fish online. Something Im sure will soon turn into a regular thing if I keep cruising AB


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yaaa, if you aren't careful you'll spend all your hard earned money on fish... >.>

Well, I just sold those four. The blue and white gal is still available though no worries. That black orchid has been purchased and shipped off already. I do have an imported black copper HM female. She would normally be $20 but her fins are pretty torn so I'd accept $15 for her. 

Do you have a paypal? Paypal makes life much easier


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Cool I really like her, I might be interested in the black and copper, have pics? Yes I have pay pal


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Seems another member is interested in the copper girl as well. If you really want her I'll take best offer.

Here's her pic. Her brother was gorgeous, sadly I didn't win that bid! But he had perfect form and color. Her dorsal is really quite nice and full, it's just flipped sideways in the pic.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I will offer 15$ for her, so 25$ for the two and whatever for shipping.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Okay, you can PM me if you like


----------

